# Western Saddle :) HELP :S



## Flojo (Mar 14, 2009)

Please Help


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It looks okay from that angle but it is kinda hard to tell. Does the gullet sit down on his withers in the front? Does the saddle seem to slide side to side no matter how tight the cinch is? After you ride (if he is sweating) are there any dry patches on his back or places with rubbed off hair? Does he act like he is uncomfortable when you tighten the cinch or get on? If the answer is no to these things, then I am willing to bet that it fits okay.


----------



## Flojo (Mar 14, 2009)

The gullet sits ok is a little tight though 
No there is no sliding 
Where the gullet is his hair was rubbed and he seemed more sweaty there and in the middle there was no sweat or rubbing and at the back his hair was rubbed and only a little bit of sweat :S
He was a little uncomfortable when getting on but was ok doing the cinch up :S
We are just worried that it is too long


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Well it does look a little bit long but if the seat size is right there's not a lot you can do other than use a round skirt. You might try putting it on closer forward then settling it back to where it wants to sit and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

Why dont you take some pics from the sides and front and back? That might help. Also, take pics of his sweat marks  Good luck!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

It looks to tight in the gullet area and it shouldn't really be rubbing any hair!


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

It is very hard to tell with the pictures that you have posted .
Provide pictures of just the underside of the saddle and shots at angles to the gullet and the rear of the saddle.
It is the saddle "TREE" that must fit and the tree is very covered up by all the leather.

Here is a picture of a tree fitting.


----------



## Flojo (Mar 14, 2009)

Here are some more pictures of the saddle that may help 
Thanks for all the advice


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Pic taken from the front looks to be too narrow to me. Do this, lightly tighten the cinch and put your hand palm down under the front of the tree(under the gullet). Walk the horse, if it's uncomfortable to you, it hurts him. Get on and slip your hand there and walk the horse.. If it pinches it's too narrow. You may need someone to assist by leading your horse while you do this. I find it hard to lead with one hand under the saddle myself. lol


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

I agree with appyt.

The front picture looks like the gullet is narrow and it also looks like the angle is a little too steep.

Could you put up a picture of the horse without a saddle and we can look at his back?


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

Here is some more information for you and I hope it helps.


----------



## Flojo (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks  
I haven't actually got a picture of my ponies back i shall take some tomorrow and up load them 
Holly


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

Appyt said:


> Pic taken from the front looks to be too narrow to me. Do this, lightly tighten the cinch and put your hand palm down under the front of the tree(under the gullet). Walk the horse, if it's uncomfortable to you, it hurts him. Get on and slip your hand there and walk the horse.. If it pinches it's too narrow. You may need someone to assist by leading your horse while you do this. I find it hard to lead with one hand under the saddle myself. lol


This is just my opinion...and of course I don't know you or the horse, but I'm not sure I would use this method (note the "I"). I'm not trying to put you down Appyt.  I get where you're going with the if it's uncomfortable to you it hurts the horse. It just put a red flag up for me. I know a lot of horses that need a properly fitting saddle that would be too dangerous to use this method with. Just please be very careful and be sure that you know the horse isn't going to flip out while you're on the ground (and in the saddle) with your hand stuck between them and the saddle.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

LOL, well trust me you won't get your whole hand in there anyway, only a few fingers. I agree tho, if your horse is unpredictable and not safe to do this then don't. That would mean there are other issues needing attention before mounting.


----------

